
IoT Starter Kit from AT&T - gk1
https://starterkit.att.com/
======
pwthornton
This has some interesting capabilities, but the big question is how well and
how reliable?

I've been doing a lot of smart home things recently, and the biggest issue you
run into is reliability. The level of reliability you want with your home is
much higher than a lot of general-computing tasks are up for. Having your
lights work 95% of the time is fairly annoying.

This device working off of AT&T's network, should presumably be fairly
accurate if you have solid AT&T coverage. I find that home wifi networks are
more prone to interface and intermittent operation than a good cellular
network.

Is the humidity sensor in this device from AT&T accurate? Will a command from
this device to another system work 99.99% of the time?

The other big issue, of course, is security. I couldn't find details about the
level of security this comes baked in with.

~~~
joezydeco
According to the user guide

[https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/starterkit-
assets/ATT+Cel...](https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/starterkit-
assets/ATT+Cellular+IoT+Starter+Kit+Hardware+User+Guide+v01.pdf)

The sensor is an ST HTS221 capacitive humidity sensor.

[http://www.st.com/en/mems-and-sensors/hts221.html](http://www.st.com/en/mems-
and-sensors/hts221.html)

Honestly, this is just a development kit that AT&T contracted Avnet to design
just to get developers using a cellular modem over AT&T's network. The
development system (from Freescale and Avnet) and transport (Microsoft Azure,
which is plenty secure) is unimportant.

